# [H] CSM [W] Dark Eldar, Lizardmen or $$$



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

In case of a sale, I will give you the proper e-mail address by PM. Shipping will be paid by me if inside United States, by buyer if outside. In case of trade, I will require a picture and address. Each of us will pay for our part of the shipping. Now, for what I have: 

Chaos Rhino - $35


















Chaos Space Marines - 30$ (20-1 unpictured)










Bloodletters - 10$ (10)










Chaos Terminator Lord - 8$








(Crappy pic, I know.)

Possessed - 10$ (5 - 1 fallen off base)










The whole set can be sold in original box for 85$, including all bits, and a few extras. Send PM or post in here if you're interested.


----------

